

CppCon 2014 Conference Program - mynegation
http://cppcon.org/conference-program/

======
mynegation
I feel like there is a new wave of interest for native compiled language. C++
is still horribly complicated language it has always been, but with the
arrival of C++11 we have better standardized tooling for writing concurrent,
functional style programs.

